# Olive oil as cleanser?



## Lucy (Jul 28, 2009)

So when I was trying and failing to get colorstay out of my brushes, I posted here https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ush-97913.html and Leticia linked me a YT video showing me how to use olive oil to get the colorstay out.

I tried it and it really worked well on my brushes, the girl in the video talks about it melting all the makeup out and it really does. She recommends using it on your face to get the colorstay off your skin too. I was just wondering if anyone has tried this?

My main concern would be how you would remove the olive oil from your face afterwards, presumably you need something to emulsify the oil and that would require some sort of foam or lather? I just have a straight forward milk cleanser I use after makeup remover, i don't think it would be enough and my skin would end up really greasy.

Here's the video


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know whether or not it gets off makeup (I don't wear makeup





), but I've used it as a facial cleanser, and it works really well.

You just wash your face with warm water, massage the oil in, then gently pat (not rub!) it dry with a paper towel


----------



## Lucy (Jul 29, 2009)

and just leave it on your skin? doesn't it break you out?


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

I tried this method for my duo fiber brushes too and loved it and immediately did the same thing you did: research if it's a decent makeup remover. I found this:

Quote:
A request was made... "I heard a rumor that olive oil could be used toremove makeup. Could you please verify the truth or falsity of this claim."

Absolutely! I had heard and read this too, so I was quite curious whether

this claim is true. I decided to try it myself instead of do research and

tell you what the research says. I went to my pantry and got out the Extra

Virgin Olive Oil (somewhere I read this is the one to use) and took it to

the bathroom for my evening routine. Using a cotton ball, I poured enough

EVOO on it and started wiping my face. I needed a couple more cotton balls,

but it did take the makeup off. I would say the most important part about a

makeup remover, however, is how well it takes off mascara. The EVOO I used

did not take off my mascara. It took off specs of it, but barely anymore,

and I do not wear waterproof.

So, all in all, yes, olive oil does remove makeup sans mascara. BUT, as

someone who has oilier skin, putting pure oil on truly freaked me out.

Plus, I smelled like the fabulous bread I make when we have spaghetti. So,

I started getting hungry. And, I still had to wash my face twice to get the

mascara and the oil off. Bottom line: if you really want to take off your

makeup and you're in a crunch, olive oil will work. But, why not just use

your cleanser and wash your face twice.

Source
I know Bec recommends sweet almond oil to remove makeup. I have yet to try it out since I have a little left of my neutrogena makeup remover.


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2009)

I need to try that too because Colorstay has gunked up my foundation brush bad.....


----------



## Lucy (Jul 29, 2009)

hmm.. i already use sweet almond on my nails, i might give that a go. i doubt i'd have the same mascara problem, the new stuff i bought the other day is falling off my eyes without me even touching it!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 29, 2009)

That's how I take my makeup off and clean my brushes... I rub olive oil on my face. Wet my hands with warm water and rub them over my face and lids. Then I wash with my regular face wash and EVERYTHING comes off...

I haven't actually used this method, but alot of ppl put the olive oil on their faces then use a warm wash cloth to steam and wipe off the foundation etc. And they're good to go from all accounts.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

What kind of skin do you have Reese? And do you use regular olive oil or extra virgin?


----------



## Aprill (Jul 29, 2009)

Better known as Oil Cleansing Method (OCM)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eansing+method

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eansing+method

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eansing+method


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^What Aprill said. I was thinking "Oil Control Method" but I knew that was wrong...

@ Adrienne: I call it moody. It's really combo sensitive tho. I use the extra virgin cold pressed.


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif and just leave it on your skin? doesn't it break you out? Olive oil contains antioxidants, vitamins, it's an anti-inflamatory and doesn't clog your pores. So it won't necessarily break someone out. It also moisturizes and helps prevent excess sebum production.Of course, that varies from person to person, so like any new regimen, you should test it on a small area first and see its effects


----------



## magosienne (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol Reese !

For the eyes, nothing works better than sweet almond oil+warm water in equal amounts on a cotton pad, this stuff removes all my eye makeup.

I also favor a blend of orange oil and rice oil, It's a deep cleansing oil made by KosÃ©, a japanese brand.

I press the pump twice, distribute it on my hands, then lather it up on my face, and remove everything with warm water. Then i usually follow with a light coat of moisturizer.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 29, 2009)

i tried the olive oil tonight, it actually worked really well! i could really feel it working, honestly my face has never felt so clean. i warmed it up a tiny bit in the pot over some hot water and then just spread it on and cotton pad-ed it off. i didn't have too much residue but my mascara and eyeliner was still on (suprisingly) so i used my Simple cleanser to get that off and wiped the rest of my face too. then toner, usual dab of nivea and my skin feels amazing!


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 29, 2009)

Told you so





I jest, I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 29, 2009)

That orange and rice oil sounds real interesting! I wonder if I could find rice oil here...


----------



## Lucy (Jul 29, 2009)

you'd probably get it in an asian supermarket.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 29, 2009)

Olive oil and sweet almond aregood for removing your make up, but you should definately cleanse afterwoods, otherwise you're left with oily make up residue.

Almond and olive oil are fine to use on the skin as a moisturiser, but only if applied to a freshly cleansed face. The reason I recommend almond oil over olive is it's more gentle, and for those with sensitive skin, go with jojoba oil


----------



## internetchick (Jul 29, 2009)

I use olive oil to remove my makeup, and jojoba for waterproof mascara. For some reason my eyes don't like olive oil. I massage for a bit, then rinse with warm water. Afterwards I use my normal cleanser and wash cloth. I never have ColorStay left on my face, and this method hasn't broken me out.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The reason I recommend almond oil over olive is it's more gentle, and for those with sensitive skin, go with jojoba oil



Thanks for the tip. I have been wondering about these for awhile but haven't gotten around to testing them yet. I am super sensitive so maybe I will try some jojoba.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 30, 2009)

There's so many asian markets on the main road not too far from me. I'll definitely check them out.

I need to stock up on sweet almond this weekend and get some rice oil.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 30, 2009)

i thought i was sensitive but the olive oil is fine for me. i might try the almond oil and compare.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 30, 2009)

My skin is sensitive, but oils seem to be fine for me, except around the eyes, if i rinse it well no problem, if i don't, puffy eyes in the morning.


----------



## bC_0614 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have been trying to remove makeup/clean my skin w. EVOO for awhile and idk if my skin has necessarily gotten better but there have been no new breakouts and i think it does help w. blackheads alot lol. although i didn't know it could be used for brushes too!! i def. will have to try this


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been using evoo to remove my makeup and it's been working fine but it doesn't take off my mascara very well. I use waterproof too. I have yet to try it as the occ method where evoo is the only thing you use to cleanse your face. I hate the smell.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 6, 2009)

Try the almond oil for the mascara, oil is the only thing i trust to remove waterproof makeup.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 6, 2009)

I use jojoba oil just fine on my waterproof mascara.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm gonna buy both the jojoba and sweet almond oil. I keep forgetting to buy it. If I'm not careful, the evoo also burns my eyes a little.


----------



## sugarjunkie (Oct 9, 2009)

I want to try this, but I'm worried that olive oil might clog my pores. I've used sunflower oil to remove my makeup. It's okay. It doesn't remove all of my makeup, but I think it loosens it up so that my soap can easily wash it off.


----------



## lily88 (Oct 9, 2009)

i don't know about olive oil as a cleanser, but i have heard that jus massagin it into the skin once a weeek (doesn't matter if you let it dry or not), followin it up by low fat milk (do the same thing and let the milk just sit for 3 minutes) works wonders for the skin...its supposed to make it softer and give it a glow...


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been using Sweet Almond Oil to remove heavy makeup and also clean it afterward. It really gets stuff off. If you let a hot cloth sit on your face and then wipe it off a few times afterward it leaves your skin really soft, clean and surprisingly not oily.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 27, 2009)

I also use olive oil to remove my makeup and I have acne prone skin... It has not broke me out...

I just massage it into my skin and then remove with a muslin cloth.. It takes off all my makeup.. I then just follow with my regular cleanser and toner...

It has improved my skin alot....

The rice oil sounds interesting...


----------



## knickers13 (Oct 27, 2009)

I use the jojoba oil with a bit of castor oil and it works a treat for removing my makeup. My nana has been using EVOO for about 50 years (She's now almost 70 I think) and her skin is amazing. There are hardly any wrinkles and its very soft. She swears by it.


----------



## comcath (Oct 31, 2009)

I have never tried olive oil on the face. Does it really work?


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *comcath* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never tried olive oil on the face. Does it really work? It does yes. I personally prefer Sweet Almond Oil. I am very sensitive and have yet to have a breakout or irritation from it. Read the whole thread as there are some links to other threads regarding different oils and such.


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 31, 2009)

Olive oil is perfect for your entire body. Especially the feet.


----------

